# [Solved] Rooted T-Mobile Galaxy S II T989 and Android Market ROM Manager



## jasnn (Dec 28, 2011)

Thanks to the devs who developed the kit, I was able to root my T-Mobile Galaxy S II T989 UVKL1, (using Odin 1.8.5 inside a Windows 7 64bit Pro Guest VM under VirtualBox 4.1.8 on my x86_64 Funtoo Linux laptop). I've now got the Juggernaut 4.1 ROM and the ICS theme for Juggernaut 2.1 installed, and so far, so good. I did have one quick question. I have a Clockworkmod ROM Manager license, but it seems that the version of ClockworkMod Recovery that's included in the recovery.tar for rooting this phone is a 5.x beta version. I think that the market still provides the latest 4.x version. So here's my question;

1) Once you're rooted, is it better to install ROM Manager from the Market?

2) Or just wait until the 5.0 version is released?

Thanks again..


----------



## btyork (Oct 20, 2011)

Go into ROM manager and download the latest CWM from it.


----------



## jasnn (Dec 28, 2011)

The latest CWM from within ROM Manager on my Nook Color is 3.2.0.1, and the one included with the recovery-cmw-hercules is a 5.x version. I wanted to know if there's a problem with overwriting the recovery-cmw-hercules 5.x version with the ROM Manager 3.2.0.1 version. Or if it's just better to wait until ROM Manager 5.0 is out.


----------



## LEGIONS1stKNIGHT (Aug 14, 2011)

Just download the lastest as said. That's just the version that was used.


----------



## jasnn (Dec 28, 2011)

Sorry. I misunderstood that the version of CWM would be specific to the device. I have it installed on my Nook Color, and noticed that the CWM was 3.2.0.1 there, and incorrectly thought it would install 3.2.0.1 over my recovery-cmw-hercules 5.x version. As btyork and Darknight pointed out, it didn't. It installed 5.0.2.7.

Thanks again.


----------



## LEGIONS1stKNIGHT (Aug 14, 2011)

it's all gravy. We learn as we progress and you came to the right forum to brush up or learn stuff. It's a peaceful and healthy environment here and hope to see more of ya. I like it here so much I stopped being Trip (as my handle was on "other" forums) and became Darknight42020. Shh, don't tell anyone. Lol

Burned into your retinas by the power of Rootzwiki Devs


----------

